# Does anyone else feel like..



## HeliX (Apr 21, 2010)

They don't understand anything in the world, or it doesn't make sense, because it feels like this isn't the world they belong to, or exist in, or have existed in?

Makes me feel like I'm going crazy


----------



## HeliX (Apr 21, 2010)

And today I feel like consciousness, and having thoughts, and having a body are all too weird for the world to be real. Ugh.

I also feel like whenever I look at stuff it seems like it was me who made it (in my head) and that everything is imaginary. Which feels like it puts a lot of responsibility on me for everything. Weird.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2013)

Existential thoughts and experiences comes from DP. The body is very important to function and when you´re disconnected from it, these thoughts can appear. I think DR is caused directly from DP, giving such thoughts.


----------



## HeliX (Apr 21, 2010)

Thankyou both. I suffer from the same thing as everyone else with DP I think - fear that it's something worse and I'm going nuts. It can be hard to maintain the pattern of not attending to your thoughts when this worries you.

Thanks for the reassurance. Hope you're both well.


----------



## HeliX (Apr 21, 2010)

Aaaand we're back to existential stuff. Like feeling weird that life is just... this. You get to be one person for a while and that's it.

And being a person at all seems weird. Being conscious seems weird. Having arms and legs and hands and a voice seems weird.


----------



## sadrobot (Jun 1, 2012)

You FEEL LIKE you don't understand anything, it's a terrible feeling but it's just a feeling. Try to change your thoughts, things get better  trust me.


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

Regardless, your true sense of purpose and aspirations will keep you grounded. While dp can make people suddenly feel alien to this world...others haven't felt of this world since they were born.

The first group could learn much from the second.


----------



## ph10 (Nov 24, 2012)

Take it from someone who went two weeks completely DP-free... these thoughts SUCK, but they are temporary. The more you try to contradict them, the worse they'll get - by trying to "understand" life again the way you used to, you're only fueling your weird thoughts about life even more. The trick is to just accept that they're part of DP and that they mean NOTHING. They're not true and will go away with everything else eventually.


----------



## JuliusCeasar (Feb 18, 2013)

HeliX said:


> They don't understand anything in the world, or it doesn't make sense, because it feels like this isn't the world they belong to, or exist in, or have existed in?
> 
> Makes me feel like I'm going crazy


you perfectly explained symptoms i feel...constant 24/7 one month for now  but sometime is less intensive) Just depend if i'm busy enough to not analyze this feelings or thoughts. And constantly feel like i have fog in my head when try to think about how i felt normal...very confusing.


----------



## Laurieta (Feb 24, 2013)

Maybe you feel this way because there are people who don't understand you. But all people are like this. Everybody has place on this world and can make this planet better place because everybody is unique and special. Think positive and you will see how fast good things will come to you


----------



## teddy1up (Dec 30, 2012)

one of the main , and mostly harder symptoms to get rid of from DP ,So FYI its DP


----------



## Zpgrimm (Mar 7, 2013)

It makes me feel much better to read all of these comments. I have been dp/dr free for a while then I had a relapse about t


----------



## Zpgrimm (Mar 7, 2013)

Two months ago. It really sucks and have not found anything to make it go away, I would say I have only gotten to about 70 or 80 percent ever.


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE (Apr 8, 2013)

You're not alone...it is one of the most terrifying experiences of DP. All this struggle to get back to being "normal" you start to question what "normal" is....it literally feels as if my mind explodes from craziness when i think about this. Then once the fear sets in it is a downward spiral....getting up and walking around really helps me, also closing my eyes and thinking of good memories then re-opening my eyes helps me alot.

Pretty sure everyone dealing with this has felt CRAZY at some point, so don't be afraid...know it is a feeling/thought and that is all it is.


----------



## HeliX (Apr 21, 2010)

Really struggling with feeling like I don't belong in my own body at the moment, and that the world isn't real, and objects I'm interacting with aren't real.

Then at other times everything feels TOO real and I get very anxious about danger/mortality. Ugh.


----------



## HeliX (Apr 21, 2010)

It's hard not to dwell on the feeling that I never used to have a body, or having a body is new and weird. Which ofc makes it worse


----------



## HeliX (Apr 21, 2010)

It also feels like I don't understand what life is, or what being a person is, or what the point in anything is, or why some things are "fun" or "nice" or blergh.


----------



## sb87 (Apr 16, 2013)

i've been there, really crazy. my current one is feeling "stuck" on earth and i have no choice but to continue this life thing even if i dont want to. it's weird, im no longer freaked out by the concept of having a body and shit like that (thank God that is gone!)

you have to stick it out. this dp/dr is like a coma that you're aware of and you have to watch yourself go through all these different mindsets, so when you do recover, you have so many mindsets you've gone through, part of you won't accept that you're much better.


----------



## sb87 (Apr 16, 2013)

i woke up today feeling completely back to myself, it felt great, so much that i questioned it, then it came back. but that's ok, now that i've felt it, i'm more relaxed, you have to go back to your regular life, do the things you love!


----------



## HeliX (Apr 21, 2010)

Ugh. And we're back to feeling weird about being a thing with thoughts walking around the world, the world being real seems weird, the society and tools and objects and stuff that people have "created" seems weird. It seems weird that people are just animals but we've made all this stuff, and set all these standards and stuff.

Feels like I don't understand any of it. Ughhhh.


----------



## SheWontFollow (Apr 16, 2013)

This is one of the only symptoms I have left, and definitely the hardest for me to overcome.


----------

